# Calcium Chloride on concrete sidewalks?



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

I've got a customer who wants me to use Calcium chloride on his sidewalks of a large shopping center. Prices I've seen for this product range from $22-$25 per 50# bag. 

Is there something cheaper that works effectively and won't harm concrete?

Anyone using Prestone Driveway Heat? How about a product "End Ice"?

What is the best bang for my buck non-liquid?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I think Home Depot or Lowes price is around $17 per 50# bag..... if your going to buy multiple skids go to the pro desk and get a volume discount


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Peladow is something to look into. I think made by DOW :S Not for sure though. But i thought they had a better price then that


----------



## bocefus78 (Oct 26, 2005)

*End Ice*

I used this stuff exclusively last year. It worked well for me and a good price also. I was paying roughly $9.25/bag Barring a huge upswing in price, it will again be getting the call this winter.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Peladow is no longer a DOW product, a company called OXY bought it out. Also the "fluffy" stuff is a little cheaper but it's WAYYYYY bad for you to inhale, if I'm thinking correctly of your reference you're talking about flakes, the dust is not a good thing to breathe and it eats skin worse that pellets. However, our bag price if buying a full trailer of calcium is $9.46 this year, it's not Peladow, but we tried a couple pallets worth last year and it's and equivelant I believe, it worked the same. Anyway, if you can buy bulk that'll save you a ton, see if other local guys are interested in splitting a trailer, maybe a hardware store if you don't want to partner with the competition.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

calcium chloride is all i use for concrete sidewalks...works great, its fast, works in low temps... awesome product. but where the hell are you going that your spending that kind of money?? you can get it waaaayyyyy cheaper.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

That end ice is the sh!t. Blue bag with a penguin on it? I get it at menards for like $8 a 50lb bag. They'll sell pallets and will load it too. I use it on all of my concrete walks. Applys great and activates almost instantly, nice fine material. I've had to replow lots following either a continuing or repeating storm in the same day and not had to do the walks, on several occasions. Sounds like pop rocks when it hits ice. Walks are included in the push price so its win win when that happens.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

I was just looking online. What brand do you use and where do you get it? Northbrook isn't too far from me...


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

CC is great in certain situations, and it has its place--but I'll be very honest. It's old technology, and there are far better options out there now. You can get a good blend for much less, and not have to be stressed out about the consequences of over-application (not to mention the general hazards of simply handling the stuff). I generally only recommend straight CC when you've got major ice-pack that you have to get up pronto. Otherwise, it works great to cut some into your rock to light it off quicker when the temps drop.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Also, Peladow is made by Occidental now (aka: OXY), and End Ice is bagged by Eau Claire Co-op (AKA: EC Grow), marketed through Menard's only. Listed as a blend of Sodium/Potassium.Calcium, but like everybody (but Cargill) they don't give percentages.

MSDS for End Ice --> http://fileresource.sitepro.com/fil.../402/DECF4107-17B1-7AC6-35E7-AF8040D31121.pdf


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Salt hurts Concrete........Wow, learn somthing new everyday..


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh WTF here we go....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1077084 said:


> Oh WTF here we go....


:laughing::laughing:...Nope...Im gonna sit back in the weeds and Learn...


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

....learn that hungry salt eats concrete??

:laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Pile it on and create jobs for the concrete guys?


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been working on a new deicing system based on the idea of pressure grouting. We're just going to pump brine directly into the cracks to expedite the process and earn legions of fans in the concrete industry.

Whatcha think?


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

So I can put it on my popcorn...but not on my concrete? Ha!


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1077443 said:


> I've been working on a new deicing system based on the idea of pressure grouting. We're just going to pump brine directly into the cracks to expedite the process and earn legions of fans in the concrete industry.
> 
> Whatcha think?


I think that is a Great idea...Btw..Thats a CUTE little truck you got there....Heres some real Trucks..:laughing:..Just kiddding Your Truck Looks Great..:salute:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Another one of our company trucks.....:salute:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Westhardt Corp.;1077443 said:


> I've been working on a new deicing system based on the idea of pressure grouting. We're just going to pump brine directly into the cracks to expedite the process and earn legions of fans in the concrete industry.
> 
> Whatcha think?


I like it.! Somebody has to start creating some JOBS.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Matson Snow;1077610 said:


> Another one of our company trucks.....:salute:


I seen something unusual around here the other day, a concrete mixer on a semi trailer? Never seen one before locally.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Matson Snow;1077606 said:


> I think that is a Great idea...Btw..Thats a CUTE little truck you got there....Heres some real Trucks..:laughing:..Just kiddding Your Truck Looks Great..:salute:


You just had to start with that, didn't you? Why I oughta....

FWIW, good luck backing that thing down a contractor's driveway at his home-based plowing operation.

:laughing:

EDIT: the weight laws changed here starting this year, so look to see a trend of more 80K trucks here (versus the old 73,280 IL road limit law, which is no longer)


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1077747 said:


> I seen something unusual around here the other day, a concrete mixer on a semi trailer? Never seen one before locally.


Ozinga has a few up here, I think they're good for like 12 yards, and the trailer extends for bridge length during transport.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Kubota 8540;1077194 said:


> Pile it on and create jobs for the concrete guys?





Westhardt Corp.;1077443 said:


> I've been working on a new deicing system based on the idea of pressure grouting. We're just going to pump brine directly into the cracks to expedite the process and earn legions of fans in the concrete industry.
> 
> Whatcha think?


3 gold stars for you two! 

Seriously, just get a look at what's in the mixes before you feel safe in putting it down on concrete.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Very true. I focus more on freeze/thaw than hungry salt, honestly. But it does have a lot to do with the concrete, and for that I use our Tollways as the example. Freshly poured 12" slab, and they put a *LOT* of halite on it within 3 months of pouring. Yet, little or no pocking...interesting, no? But then you have new suburban aprons that altogether fall apart in a few years.

Go figure...


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

jomama45;1077990 said:


> 3 gold stars for you two!
> 
> Seriously, just get a* look at what's in the mixes before you feel safe in putting it down on concrete.*




Yup...Its always those Redi-mix companys giving you crappy mixes and left overs..Dam them....


----------



## Bigsnowny (Sep 28, 2009)

You check out using Magic Salt instead of Calcium chloride.Yes Calcium chloride works fast but with that comes problems it only works for only a few minutes then it is done. The melted snow and ice will re-freeze and create black ice, so you have re-apply more Calcium chloride. Also crack concrete from the rapid temp. change . 
Magic salt is eco friendly, pet safe, will not effect concrete, blacktop, tile, carpet, or grass. works too -30 degress, melt up too 2" of snow if applied before a storm, You'll use 30 - 50% less product than plain rock salt. Dollar for dollar Magic salt is your best value. Biggest bang for your buck. 

Magicsalt.info


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Um..._right_.

:laughing:


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Would have to agree with Magic Salt use...however I'm sure quite a few on here will grab whats easiest and local. JMO


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

It also is great for fighting plaque and tartar buildup, and if you throw it over your left shoulder it keeps the boogey man away.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL--nice.

If Magic was comparable in price to the other (and highly effective) treated products, it would probably be more well received.


----------

